
Universe May Be Curved, Not Flat - jonbaer
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=universe-may-be-curved-not-flat
======
martindale
Wait... _may_ be? I thought we established that spacetime _must_ be curved.

~~~
alan_cx
Flat design is all the rage these days. So, perhaps flat intelligent design?

